
Capital One Go – Browser extension for generating new CC numbers per vendor - zbruhnke
https://www.capitalone.com/go/
======
squiguy7
I had always wondered why there hadn't been a push for virtual credit card
numbers. This will be a great boost for consumer confidence when using credit
cards online.

